# How do I train abs specifically for the squat and deadlift?



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

The abs are there to stabilize your body in these lifts. They are contracted isometrically so to me it does not make sense to be doing crunches with them. I think that exercises where you are standing up will transfer the best. I don't know that many though.

What heavy duty ab work do you guys do?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

weighted crunches with a 20kg plate mate on a decline bench. gets them GOOD


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Deads, squats, mil press, clean and press - anything that makes you stabilize your spine


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Squating and deadlifting will strengthen your core with out supplementing with any other exercise. I agree with the post above to maximise the strength of the abdominals the best exercises are done standing, rope crunches are good. I like the weighted crunches, Jouko Ahola 2 time world strongestman winner does them. The weight is held behind the head and he works up to sets of 20's, 30's and 40's. He also deadlifts with a narrow stance and has long arms so his core needs to be very strong, I have found when I deadlift(raw) with a narrow stance from half way up to lock out my abdominals do a lot of work when locking out. Also you could try adding in a few sets of deadlift/squats with no belt. I have found that my abdominals got bigger so I have scrapped the idea of going heavyer without a belt.


----------



## Weak &amp; Feeble (Oct 15, 2009)

I love weighted ab and oblique work and am pretty much the only guy in my gym that does high weight, low rep core work. I think it helps massively during squats/lunges/deadlifts, which IMHO are more about the abs than your legs & back. However, the results are NOT aesthetically pleasing and you'll lose a bit of the "V" shape the ladies like so much. I have extruded obliques that look like big love handles, and the upper strip of my abs protrudes as much as my pecs.

With regards to weighted decline bench, I prefer to put hold the plates slightly over my chest rather than behind my head. I personally believe that the latter places a bit too much stress on your fulcrum point - the lower spine. Pinch some weights between your feet and do leg raises, both off the bench and while hanging. Standing/praying ab crunches, "bat" crunches off a high barbell and most importantly, EZ bar rolls on the floor (adding weight to make it tougher - though you have to do them slooowly to offset the momentum effect).

Aside from the usual oblique work, I've found that hanging off the decline bench, holding a plate out at arms length with both hands, while twisting so that it touches the floor on each rep is extremely effective and very very difficult.

As a precaution, please check with a physio first (or a qualified spine-ologist boffin) that weighted twists are OK. I don't actually know if applying that kind of heavy torsion to the spine is safe over the long term. Dunno why I'm doing it either. Ignorance, stupidity....

W&F


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

The best way to improve abdominal strength for squats and dead's is by doing those very same exercises... just make sure you focus on keeping your abs tight and your lower back maintaining the correct arch. Crunches, sidebends and hanging leg raises (all weighted) and some stomach vacumes and planks are a good combo of exercises as they hit all the abdominal regions and the planks add some isometric training too.

Compounds that hit the core hard like powercleans, front squats and particularly overhead squats are also very good for improving core strength.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Weak & Feeble said:


> I love weighted ab and oblique work and am pretty much the only guy in my gym that does high weight, low rep core work. I think it helps massively during squats/lunges/deadlifts, which IMHO are more about the abs than your legs & back. However, the results are NOT aesthetically pleasing and you'll lose a bit of the "V" shape the ladies like so much. I have extruded obliques that look like big love handles, and the upper strip of my abs protrudes as much as my pecs.
> 
> With regards to weighted decline bench, I prefer to put hold the plates slightly over my chest rather than behind my head. I personally believe that the latter places a bit too much stress on your fulcrum point - the lower spine. Pinch some weights between your feet and do leg raises, both off the bench and while hanging. Standing/praying ab crunches, "bat" crunches off a high barbell and most importantly, EZ bar rolls on the floor (adding weight to make it tougher - though you have to do them slooowly to offset the momentum effect).
> 
> ...


I really couldn't care less about the size of my waistline. I am here to lift massive weights not to impress the ladies. 99.99999% of it is diet anyway. I am wondering how I can work my way up to being able to do hanging leg raises. Right now I am doing hanging knee raises. What are bat crunches? I am doing 3 sets of 10 reps for my abs work on each of my 4 main workouts. How often do you train abs?


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

ur abs should surely be strong enough to support you during these exercises...

You are doing abs work last i hope?

Dunno i am a newbie but, if i wanted to get better at lifting massive weights, and didn't care about abs, then id lift bigger and bigger weights, and wouldn't work abs at all?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Weak & Feeble said:


> I love weighted ab and oblique work and am pretty much the only guy in my gym that does high weight, low rep core work. I think it helps massively during squats/lunges/deadlifts, which IMHO are more about the abs than your legs & back. However, the results are NOT aesthetically pleasing and you'll lose a bit of the "V" shape the ladies like so much. I have extruded obliques that look like big love handles, and the upper strip of my abs protrudes as much as my pecs.
> 
> With regards to weighted decline bench, I prefer to put hold the plates slightly over my chest rather than behind my head. I personally believe that the latter places a bit too much stress on your fulcrum point - the lower spine. Pinch some weights between your feet and do leg raises, both off the bench and while hanging. Standing/praying ab crunches, "bat" crunches off a high barbell and most importantly, EZ bar rolls on the floor (adding weight to make it tougher - though you have to do them slooowly to offset the momentum effect).


These plus hanging leg raises, band cruches, standing crunches, wide feet sit ups against bands.

As everyone else has pointed out - until you lifting heavy weights simply squatting and deadlifting more will help the core get stronger.

OP - From what I have seen of your videos you need to practise keeping your middle tight and practise holding your arch in your back. Strengthen your lower back more is not a bad idea.

M


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

How much are we talking when you say big weights? 2x bodyweight? 2.5x bodyweight?


----------



## Zee Deveel (Nov 5, 2009)

Ab wheels provide a really tough workout which hits all of your core and your arms and requires a hell of a lot of strength.

I can do some crazy crunch variations with big weights and up to vertical declines but I'm still a long way from doing a standing ab rollout.

They're also fun to do!


----------

